
Ask HN: Is there a community or service where you can form study groups? - jensbackbom
Taking online courses can be hard since you often don’t have the community or peer pressure that exists in eg university. Has anyone built a community where you can form study groups around a course or online resource?
======
brudgers
It might be easier to select online courses that have a community component
built into their structure because identifying and onboarding other students
into a third party platform has all the problems of any other platform plus
very low density of potential customers (at the scale of a single course).

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
Here in the Netherlands there are a lot of different small community's. Some
are organized by the universities and others can be found on
[https://www.meetup.com](https://www.meetup.com)

